# plantage avec age of empire



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Avril 2001)

depuis que j'ai installé age of empires rien ne va plus, en tout cas je ne peux pas jouer l'installation est oK (je l'ai même refaite), les écrans d'option fonctionnent très bien ainsi que les films mais quand je clique sur le dernier ok pour lancer le jeu mon imac plante et le message suivant apparait "l'application age of empires a quitté inopinément car une erreur de type 3 est survenue"
de quoi s'agit-il? Que faire?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwenhiver (13 Avril 2001)

Je ne joue pas à Age Of Empires, mais va quand même vérifier dans le dossier "Dossier Systèmeréférences" qu'il n'existe pas un fichier nommé "Préférences Age Of Empires", ou "Préférences AOE", ou "AOE Preferences", ou "Age of Empires Preferences". Si c'est le cas, mets le à la corbeille et ressaye. Le problème devrait avoir disparu.

Sinon, essaye éventuellement d'allouer plus de mémoire à l'application. Un click sur l'icône du jeu, menu "Fichier:Lire les Informations:Mémoire", et dans "Mémoire souhaitée", tu mets 1.5 fois "Mémoire conseillée".

------------------
_iMac DV+ (Summer 2000) 20Go/320Mo Mac OS 9.1 et X_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Avril 2001)

Je te remercie pour ta réponse mais ça ne fonctionnne toujours pas, ce qui est étrange c'est que j'avais une version de démo (hors série d'un magazine Mac bien connu) et que cette démo, elle, fonctionne très bien.pourtant elle requiert la même mémoire que le jeu entier (j'ai vérifié).
Merci quand même et si tu as autre chose je suis à l'écoute.


----------

